# Chance to Brag about your Packaging



## American Valkyrie (Mar 22, 2011)

For Christmas, I took bars of soap, wrapped them in fancy tissue paper, and slapped on an adhesive label.  But I didn't like how people had to open the soap to see it.  So right now I'm brainstorming on packaging ideas.

I would LOVE to see links and pics of members' successful packaging.


----------



## xyxoxy (Mar 22, 2011)

Two words...
Shrink Wrap...


----------



## TJ (Mar 22, 2011)

I like shrink wrap too, but you can also use the "cling wrap" or "seran wrap" stuff for covering food. Just wrap your soap in it with the seran wrap overlapping a bit and take a blow dryer to it like shrink wrap. Or just wrap it really tight and put your label on it to hold it closed.


----------



## c.a.p. (Mar 23, 2011)

Are you looking for ideas, still keeping gifts in mind or for selling?

This may sound bad, but for gifts, who cares?  They'll see it when they open it.

Now for selling, that would be different.


----------



## falldowngobump (Mar 23, 2011)

I use the plastic wrap-shrink it some with a hair dryer method.  I leave one end open so they can smell it.  They are gonna rip it open to smell it and no one wants to buy an open soap.  I don't really blame them, I would want to smell it too.


----------



## mandolyn (Mar 23, 2011)

I use shrink wrap sleeves. I cut them from a roll, so I cut them so that when they shrink, the ends are open. Oh, & I have a cigar label around the soap & under the shrink wrap sleeve, which holds the cigar band in place.


----------



## MrsFusion (Mar 23, 2011)

mandolyn said:
			
		

> I use shrink wrap sleeves. I cut them from a roll, so I cut them so that when they shrink, the ends are open. Oh, & I have a cigar label around the soap & under the shrink wrap sleeve, which holds the cigar band in place.



Where do you get these?  I've searched and searched and couldn't find them?  Maybe I was using the wrong terms...


----------



## mandolyn (Mar 23, 2011)

Unfortunately, I ordered them over a year ago, & haven't had to order since. I don't remember the name of the company. Sorry!



			
				MrsFusion said:
			
		

> mandolyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## calico21 (Mar 23, 2011)

try papermart.com. ive got some from them. You can get bags or rolls. If you have a food sealing machine you can use it to seal ends and put toothpick holes in for it to breath, then shrink them.


----------



## honor435 (Mar 23, 2011)

I use soap boxes with cut outs, they can cure in there, people can see and sniff without toching the actual bar. They have them at wsp or elements, cheaper at wsp, theres a place called tealightboxes.com I think, although I did not like those boxes they were too thick and the bar didnt slide in easy.


----------



## dubnica (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.thesage.com/catalog/ShrinkWrap.html

you can try to buy them here


----------



## rubyslippers (Mar 23, 2011)

MrsFusion said:
			
		

> ...Where do you get these?  I've searched and searched and couldn't find them?  Maybe I was using the wrong terms...



I also use the shrink wrap that is on a roll.  Bought mine from Packco, Inc. (think the website was packcoinc.com)  I purchased the 4" tubing and it came on a roll that is 1500 feet long for $25.00 but I believe the price has gone up since I made my purchase.  Super fast service & free shipping.  I will purchase from them again (when I run out but that will be a long time!)  

Search for "shrink wrap tubing".


----------



## my2scents (Mar 26, 2011)

I hear folks talking about the different types of packaging they are doing & theres alot of ideas. after the standard 4-6 week cure is it o.k to wrap soap in plastic for storage?
   I always put the soaps in cellophane fold over packages so scents don't mix but I always tell people to unwrap them when the get home so they can breathe.
   can they be stored in their plastic once people take them home without it bothering the soap over time?


----------



## foresthome (Mar 26, 2011)

I thought that you shouldn't put CP soap in plastic, so I have been putting paper cigar bands around mine. I put a sticker on the front with the name of the soap, and a sticker on the back listing the ingredients, and giving my email address. I am cutting the cigar bands out of pretty scrapbooking paper, and wrapping them around the long side of my retangular soap, so that each short side of the soap is open, to smell. I wrap my fluffy top soap around the flat short sides, so the fluffy top sticks out. I don't sell soap, these are to give away for people to try and email  back what they thought. I have been soaping and researching for 6 months, but I am calling 2011 my R & D year, as I tweak recipes and see how my soap stands up.


----------



## photoshadows (Mar 26, 2011)

I did this for a Soap Swap around Christmas time. The boxes were all handmade so it was a real PITA, but I think it looked nice plus it gave some protection for the soap during shipping. The ingredients are listed on a label on the back.








[/img]


----------

